# Cleaning a Sick Bottle



## RedGinger

I have a bottle I would like to clean up a bit.  I'm not looking to remove all the sickness or tumble it.  I do like the patina, and the bottle is clean, I just wondered what would be a good product or cleaning method to use on it to clear it up a little.  Thanks.  Guess I should know the answer by now, but most of the bottles I dig aren't from a privy, so they're not sick. Thanks.


----------



## Just Dig it

i use sand and or pebbles and some clr.since im daddy i also get all the wire handle baby bottle cleaners..my answers are by no means professional..but it works for me...


----------



## RedGinger

I've heard of using cat litter as well.  I know this gets it clean, but it also removes sickness?


----------



## RedGinger

CLR!  I have some of that! I didn't see that at first in your post.  I will go try it now and report back.


----------



## RedGinger

I tried the CLR.  I was afraid to leave it in too long thinking it might look worse (hazy).  I can always do it again.  How long do you let it soak?  It does look a bit more sparkly, but still sick.  Just shiny sick lol.


----------



## cyberdigger

Always hesitant to let a good secret out, but this will definitely work. You will need: 

 1 Severed Fledgling Finger

 2 spoons Ablepsia

 1 egg of Fibrodysplasia ossificans progressiva

 13 Trichechus Inunguis Whiskers

 1 pint Blood of the Undead

 30 Nightmare Larvae

 200 Dead Spiders

 12 inch root of Spreading Dogbane

 25 drams extract Amaryllis Belladonna

 whole Eastern Whorled Milkweed

 1 bouquet Spotted Water Hemlock

 Mix ingredients in a copper cauldron over smoldering white cedar embers, stirring.. remove from heat and throw the bottle in. Let it soak in the preparation for an entire moon phase..


----------



## pyshodoodle

I'm doing some experimenting - I'll let you know how it works out - until then, I'm keeping it to myself in case it causes more harm than good[8|]... If you have a dremel tool, I use a felt wheel and this green polish stuff - can't remember the name - helps clean it up somewhat, especially if it's minor sickness. It also polishes up acl's pretty well, as long as the paint is good. This will help the outside of the bottle - inside - can't help you too much... maybe copper and The Works? Do you have any copper wire that you dug & can cut up?


----------



## RedGinger

Um, I haven't dug any copper wire.  Ever.  LOL  Thanks for the tips.  I would like to know if leaving it in CLR will hurt it.


----------



## cyberdigger

No way CLR will hurt glass..no way!I found to have SOME cleaning ability, and have let CLR sit in a bottle for 2 weeks with no results, but it definitely has no adverse effect on glass, Laur.


----------



## RedGinger

Okay, thanks.  The only thing will be trying to scrub out the inside.  I'll see what I can use for that.  Wish I had taken a before picture!  I'll let you guys know how it turns out.  I am already really happy with the bottle.  I love it, but it is fun experimenting.  Maybe I'll come up with the next great cleaning method![]


----------



## cyberdigger

As soon as you get a hand-full of cut copper, you will never scrub again.. you will shake, but shaking is more fun than scrubbing! [] I have some extra, let me know if you're interested..


----------



## pyshodoodle

I guess you need to find a newer dump! Once a year, we recycle copper & brass junk we dig & make about $50-$75 from it. 
 From the sound of what you're cleaning, this tip won't help, but for things with nooks & crannies or lettering, use a battery operated toothbrush and baking soda or barkeepers friend. It cleans out the dirt quickly & easily.


----------



## RedGinger

http://www.cutglass.org/articles/sick.htm
  I found that and this
http://www.patternglass.com/help/CleanGlass.htm

http://glass-studios.net/sick.html

 I just did a google search.  Maybe I'll try some denture cleaner.


----------



## coboltmoon

I have found a great cleaner for bottles and many other dirty things.  It is a great cleaner and will clean what others wonâ€™t with less work.  It does not remove sickness but does truly clean the glass.

 Warning do not use on painted items or litho tins.  I have used it on many painted ACLâ€™s and Pyroâ€™s with great success.  I did have one ACL soda that may have been harmed, not really sure.

 Dawn Power dissolver is a miracle.  I tell people that God himself made this wonderful product.  I have cleaned so many bottles with this wonderful stuff I could write a book and go on for ever singing itâ€™s praises.

 Dawn Power dissolver will clean all of this with little to no work.
 Cleans: grime, dirt, muck, nicotine residue, rust, price labels, masking tape that has bonded with item, paint, and almost any thing you can think of.

 Calcium deposits will clean with work.  I am talking about the ones that seem hopeless. I cleaned a nice McCoy jardiniÃ¨re that was 70 years old and had the deposits to prove it.  

 Will clean dried turpentine with great difficulty.  

 Will clean old wooden advertising boxes.  It will darken the wood just a tad.  Donâ€™t use on the painted label.  I got a 100 year cheese box that had 100 years of grime to prove its age.  I used Dawn power dissolver and it looked like it was cared for the last 100 year.  Before the box was clean I was sure it was a lost cause.  The box cleaned in less than two minutes. 

 The most amazing thing I cleaned was permanent magic marker from glossy cardboard.

 A good assortment of bottle brush sizes is handy.  Brillo pads are good for rust.

 The best tool that is seldom used is copper wire, but not cut.  Wire thinner then a pencil but thicker then a pencil lead can bend and reach every nook and cranny of a bottle and get many stubborn stains.

 If you donâ€™t use a tumbler or acid this is a very safe cleaning method.


----------



## blobbottlebob

> 1 Severed Fledgling Finger
> 
> 2 spoons Ablepsia
> 
> 1 egg of Fibrodysplasia ossificans progressiva
> 
> 13 Trichechus Inunguis Whiskers
> 
> 1 pint Blood of the Undead
> 
> 30 Nightmare Larvae
> 
> 200 Dead Spiders
> 
> 12 inch root of Spreading Dogbane
> 
> 25 drams extract Amaryllis Belladonna
> 
> whole Eastern Whorled Milkweed
> 
> 1 bouquet Spotted Water Hemlock


 
 Charlie,
 At first I thought that this was one of them snake oil sales tactics from a bygone era. I thought that it would be impossible to use your ingredients in a practical manner. But then I realized, this stuff probably cures insomnia, catarh, liver and kidney ailments, problems of the circulatory and nervous systems, baldness, cholera and contains no adverse effects. It also works as a prophilactic against all profanity whispered by evil pixies and cures every toxin contained in a draft of damp air. Futhermore, it provides a suitable first coat of paint when no other product is readily available.


----------



## pyshodoodle

I love this place!


----------



## RedGinger

Joe said, in reference to this thread, "Why didn't you just ask me?!"  I wanted to get the opinions of other members.  Kind of hard to ask him when he's at work!  I like to hear everyone's different methods and I appreciate the feedback.
 I have the one bottle filled with water and CLR.  I knew my only two options were tumbling and oil, but I thought I'd ask anyway.  I did try a little vinegar, but it didn't do anything.


----------



## madman

hey ginger try toilet bowl cleaner like the works,  let it soak for a long time like a week or more, ive got many stained bottles clean  by soaking, as far as the limeaway forgive me but yer wasting your time with that crap, but toilet bowl cleaner is more toxic and you really dont want to breathe it also always protect your eyes and hands, but it worked for me!   mike


----------



## RedGinger

Thanks Mike.  I have plenty of that stuff.  I will try it and post a picture.


----------



## Just Dig it

My pal used to get something called urnex? i belive it was for removing the stain from pyrex coffe pots.. i used to use it on my pyrex art glass collection[].nothing cleaned them better.cant be having dirty pyrex naw i mean?


----------



## RedGinger

Sounds like a good product.  I used to collect pyrex and fire king.


----------



## RedGinger

Stick some lemons in there with the salt and ice.  That's what we used to do at the restaurant.


----------



## pyshodoodle

I don't know about using it to clean bottles, but that Dawn Power Dissolver is great on baked on junk. Laur - when you get an oven - try it![]


----------



## judu

so how about a bottle that is really really "sick"... is there no hope except for tumbling?..


----------



## cyberdigger

3 choices for "SICK" ..tumble it, burn it with acid, or mask it with oil. No other options exist. !!!!!!!!!!

 ..OK keeping it full of liquid is option 4...


----------



## judu

hey charlie, explain the burning with acid option.....you mean like clr or something much stronger?...and masking with oil?..you mean like baby oil, will that last or wear off very soon?....


----------



## cyberdigger

Hydroflouric acid kills sickness, but leaves a haze.. stuff like CLR doesn't quite get to the heart of the matter. Mineral oil will stay clear for ages if the bottle is sealed with a cork or somesuch, but just don't let any dust or insects get in.. and don't put it up for sale without disclosure! []


----------



## Just Dig it

Hmm aparently Urnex has tablets as well...i used to use the powder..click the coffe pot on the bottom to see the tablets
http://www.urnex.com/

 im gonna try and pick some up first chance i get and test it on that ny blob..


----------



## Poison_Us

Anyone ever use the toilet bowl cleaner or The Works option yet?  Just curious.  We tried Muratic acid, Efferdent, and CLR.  Nothing worked so far.


----------



## photolitherland

Will Muriatic Acid clean sick bottles or will that hardcore acid destroy the bottles?


----------



## cyberdigger

Muriatic acid doesn't hurt glass, but it doesn't hurt sickness, either, unfortunately.. it will get rid of rust and organic deposits, but there are safer formulas for that same task.


----------



## athometoo

GOTTA SAY AGAIN , HYDROFLOURIC ACID IS USED ALOT IN THE HVAC  A/C BUISINESS . ONLY ABOUT 10 DOLLARS A GALLON . IT IS VERY DANGEROUS AND THE FUMES ARE POISONOUS AND WILL BURN YOUR NOSE AND LUNGS . I EXPERIMENTED ON A FEW BOTTLES WITH VARIOUS STRENGHTS , NO LUCK . IT WILL TAKE THE SICKNESS OFF BUT FROST THE BOTTLE IN THE PROCESS . IT WAS THE  MAIN INGREDIENT IN THE ANTI THEFT WINDOW ETCHING WHEN I WORKED FOR A DEALERSHIP . BE VERY CAREFULL IF YOU GO THIS ROUTE . CAN EASILY KILL AN ANIMAL IF LEFT OPEN OUTSIDE .    THANKS    JUST A WORD OF CAUTION      SAM


----------



## GuntherHess

None of the house hold cleaner products or muratic acid can repair sickness since its damage to the bottle surface. 
 Hydrofluoric acid is one of the few chemicals that can actually disolve glass but
 is definately not something you want to fool with. 
 Tumbling is the only proven safe method for polishing sick bottles.


----------



## judu

so how do you go about tumbling a bottle?...i have some bottles that really need it, some are prob. only woth a dollar at best but i like them and would love to get them clean. i would hate to spend much though on a "common" to have it tumbled if its expensive. who does tumbling or can you do it yourself somehow?


----------



## cyberdigger

Buying a basic tumbling setup from a dealer will run you close to a thousand bucks.. if you are really handy and have access to some or most of the components, you'll still need to buy a few hundred dollars worth of odds and ends, most likely.. it's a bit involved.. there are some threads here about home-made tumblers.. if you only have a few bottles that you want to tumble, sending them to a pro would be more economical.. we've got a couple of members here who offer this service.. oops have to run, more later..


----------



## cyberdigger

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/searchpro.asp?phrase=tumbler&author=&forumid=ALL&topicreply=both&message=body&timeframe=%3E&timefilter=0&language=single&top=300&criteria=AND&minRank=0&sortMethod=r&submitbutton=+OK+

 ..there's loads of good stuff here..


----------



## suzanne

reply to guntherhess/cyberdigger

 It is incorrect to tell people they can not clean their bottles without a tumbler.  I do it all the time.  The average
 amount of time I spend a day at it is half an hour and the average cost per bottle is 3 dollars.  Some bottles are
 in very bad condition and take much more time and money for supplies.  The other 75% of bottles that are sick
 with scratches are astoundingly easy to do and you don't lose glass texture.  It's so easy that it is impossible for
 me to beleive no one else has thought of this stuff.  Every time I get on here and see people having problems,
 I feel sorry form them and want to tell them how to do it out of sympathy but that would not be fair to people
 who bought the book.  At least I will say that if you are thinking about buying toilet cleaner or clr, just save your
 money for a rainy day instead.


----------



## justanolddigger

I have to agrtee with Gunther on the fact that the only way to properly clean a bottle to it's original lustre is to have it tumbled or buffed. It is impossible to remove stain without removing some texture, because the stain is actually decayed glass. So how can it be removed without removing glass? How can you remove a scratch without removing glass?? The only proven method of restoring a bottle to its original lustre is tumbling, or along the same lines, buffing. You will never convince me it is possible otherwise. I saw pics of the bottle that was "cleaned", it did greatly improve the looks of it, but if someone were to put it up for sale, it would still have to be described as having stain and dullness. There are some out there who do not have all the skills necessary to properly tumble a bottle and may do more harm than good, but they also still greatly improve bottles also, especially commons for their own collections. A true professional tumbling job is very hard to ascertain from one that has not been tumbled. Those bottles are sold all the time in all the major auction houses with no problems.
 Bill


----------



## suzanne

As I said before, I do it every day but am not too interesting in arguing with anyone about how I do it, anymore.
 I know it works and that's good enough for me.  The bottle that was sent to me
 to use as a demonstration 
 was the among the worst I ever encountered but I chose it anyway because cleaning an average sick bottle
 with scratches would be easy and make me look great but not prove what I can do with a really bad bottle.  If you tried to clean this bottle by 
 tumbling it you would have to leave it in so long the embossing would be gone, and what good is
 that?  I am glad I was able to take a bottle that started out butt-ugly and make it appealing and in-
 teresting, if not crystal clear.


----------



## glass man

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Always hesitant to let a good secret out, but this will definitely work. You will need:
> 
> 1 Severed Fledgling Finger
> 
> 2 spoons Ablepsia
> 
> 1 egg of Fibrodysplasia ossificans progressiva
> 
> 13 Trichechus Inunguis Whiskers
> 
> 1 pint Blood of the Undead
> 
> 30 Nightmare Larvae
> 
> 200 Dead Spiders
> 
> 12 inch root of Spreading Dogbane
> 
> 25 drams extract Amaryllis Belladonna
> 
> whole Eastern Whorled Milkweed
> 
> 1 bouquet Spotted Water Hemlock
> 
> Mix ingredients in a copper cauldron over smoldering white cedar embers, stirring.. remove from heat and throw the bottle in. Let it soak in the preparation for an entire moon phase..


     CHARLIE I TRIED THIS AND IT DID NOTHING FOR MY BOTTLE! BUT I DRANK A GLASS OF THE STUFF AND ....WALKED ON MARS FOR TWO HOURS! THEM DUDES ON MARS AREN'T GREEN EITHER [THEY SAID THAT REALLY OFFENDS THEM,THEY ARE TEAL AND IT TICKS THEM OFF PEOPLE CAN'T TELL THE DIFFERENCE,I TRIED TO EXPLAIN THAT TEAL IS A SHADE OF GREEN,BUT THEY SLAPPED ME AND SAID NEVER SAY THAT AGAIN]  I DO MISS MY FINGER THOUGH I GAVE UP TO MAKE THE STUFF,BUT HEY NO SUCH THING AS A FREE LUNCH !WELL UNLESS YOU WAIT AT THE TRASH DUMPSTER AT MACDONALDS LIKE I DO!


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Hey Sue you got any pix of your childhood []
  All work and no play gave the bottle cleaner a dull finish.[]


----------



## GuntherHess

> It is incorrect to tell people they can not clean their bottles without a tumbler.


 
 That's not what I said, please dont miss quote me.
 What I said is "Tumbling is the only proven safe method for polishing sick bottles"
 I stand by that statement. 

 In your very first post on this board you stated "Learn how to clean and restore antique bottles without tumbling or acid in hours, not weeks"
 Then you made a post a day ago stating " I use hydrofluoric acid to clean bottle insides..."
 I'm sorry but your statements are inconsistant and I cant take your comments on bottle cleaning seriously.


----------



## appliedlips

> ORIGINAL:  suzanne
> am not too interesting in arguing with anyone about how I do it, anymore.


 
   Then quit doing it! The only way to remove sickness is by removing glass,period. You admit to doing it yourself with acid which is not a new idea. People used to do it alot until they realized alot of good bottles were being ruined.. Tumbling is the only proven method, as already stated. If you come up with a better way let us know..


----------



## suzanne

So then you're main point is that it is only safe to tumble bottles I guess.  I can only say that I have never had
 an accident.  It is absolutely true that the book explains how to clean without tumbling or acid.  That is why
 I never included anything about hydrofluoric acid in the original book.  However, if anyone wants to try it, I
 explained the best way to do it on the last page of my thread, page 24 I think.  As far as ruining bottles with
 hydrofluoric acid goes, I've never done one yet that didn't look better afterwards, usually a lot better, even
 when I just started out messing around with it.


 Once again, it is completely misleading to tell people they need a big expensive motor assembly to clean
 bottles or else pay someone else bucku bucks to do it for them.


----------



## appliedlips

Charlie's bottle would have tumbled up nicely and the embossing would have been fine. If cut & polished on the inside that ugly etching would have been gone.


----------



## T D

PLEASE YA'LL!!!  Don't start this DOGCRAP on another thread!  It is simple.  We're down to apples and oranges.  As far as everything I've ever seen, learned, heard, and known, what Suzanne has done has dramatically improved the appearance of bottles, and that is what many like their bottles to look like.  She had taken alot of time and improved on a method to enhance bottles...THIS IS GOOD.  

 At the same time, TUMBLING is NOT a bad word to some collectors like myself.  One of my favorite things to do after buying or digging a bottle, is CLEANING it.  I've used several different methods myself, and alot of my bottles look good enough for me and my collection.  THIS IS GOOD.  

 BUT, there are others that are truely SICK.  This is where the rub is.  A TRUELY SICK BOTTLE (one that has been in the ground and has been stained through whatever you want to call it, degeneration of the glass, chemical reaction, whatever)
 has CHANGED.  IN MY OPINION, you can clean it however you want to, but until you get down into the glass, you will not get it clean.  The bottle will have that stain or sickness.  To some this is fine, it is part of the history of the bottle.  THIS IS GOOD. 

 BUT for others, a correctly, professionally cleaned (TUMBLED) bottle will remove the sickness, and most of the scratches to a point, but if you etch, burn, tumble or whatever you want to call it, TOO MUCH it will smooth out embossing...this is where a PROFESSIONAL knows when to stop and leave "well enough" alone.  To me, a well tumbled bottle will still have all the embossing, minimal scratches, no staining, and will BE WHERE YOU CAN SEE THROUGH IT WITHOUT HAZINESS.  To me, THIS IS GOOD. 

 We are down to personal preferences now, and when you are dealing with old glass, there are hundreds of different little quirks in the glass that some may or may not like.  It reminds me of a couple that bought an old house in my town, and didn't like some of the glass in the window panes, because the view was distorted.  ARE YOU KIDDING ME??!!  That is what makes the old glass attractive to me.  IT IS ALL ABOUT YOUR PREFERENCE.  THIS IS GOOD!!!

 This arguement was fun for a while, but I was truely happy to see the other thread slipping further down the posts.  Let's agree to disagree and go on enjoying other folks bottles however they look and enjoy learning new ways of cleaning or tumbling, or whatever you do to make a bottle look better, and get past this idiocy


----------



## justanolddigger

You can't have it both ways. If you correct someone, is it just an opinion? When someone else does the same to you, you call them out for "arguing ".



> ORIGINAL: suzanne
> 
> reply to guntherhess/cyberdigger
> 
> It is incorrect to tell people they can not clean their bottles without a tumbler.  I do it all the time.
> suzanne
> am not too interesting in arguing with anyone


----------



## suzanne

I think this statement requires proof.


----------



## suzanne

People want to argue back and forth with me about how can you remove stain and not remove glass and
 I am tired of it;  but here goes again.   A bottle appears sick.  I get rid of the sickness.  Sometimes there
 will be glass detioriation under the sickness.  I get rid of that, too.  Underneath all of this is sparkly glass
 that still has unique antique glass texture.


----------



## cyberdigger

If anybody wants to tumble that bottle.. be my guest.. 
 I'm one of them who doesn't mind some sickness but I also don't have anything worth tumbling.. if i had a real valuable sick one, I would definitely have it professionally tumbled.. otherwise I enjoy just getting them looking as good as possible without spending much money on them. A very quick bath in hydroflouric acid will often clarify minor sickness without hazing up the bottle, but heavy sickness.. it's either haze or tumble or live with it.


----------



## T D

> A bottle appears sick.  I get rid of the sickness.  Sometimes there
> will be glass detioriation under the sickness.  I get rid of that, too.


 



 If someone that has bought the book will confirm this, I would love to hear it.  Until then, once again IN MY OPINION, this is impossible to do without having a perminant haziness...


----------



## T D

sorry I'm doing what I asked us not to do...just and arguer (sp?) by nature


----------



## appliedlips

Sickness is deteriorated glass. I am not sure if you are stating that you do not have to remove the damaged layer of glass.If so it is the equivalent of arguing the sun isn't hot. You can either remove some and then polish the new surface or remove glass with acids. If you can do it your way great but if a sick and worn bottle can't easily be remedied I don't see the point. If Charlie wants to have that inside etching removed I'd be happy to pay to have it done for him. It will take my cleaning guy a few minutes on two occasions to remove and then seat in the stopples again between steps.


----------



## suzanne

That would not be an accurate test as I already improved the bottle vastly.  An accurate way to test would be 
 for him to send a bottle that had not had any previous work done, that is in really bad condition like the one he
 sent me, and see if it can be fixed without making embossing fade out.  And also post before-afters.  Then I
 would be convinced.  If someone can do this then maybe I will actually go out and finish building my own
 tumbler that has been collecting dust.


----------



## justanolddigger

> ORIGINAL: T D
> 
> PLEASE YA'LL!!! Don't start this DOGCRAP on another thread!


 
 You stated it well Tom. I think we should just get back to the question RedGinger asked, how to clean a bottle. Reading the thread, I felt she was being given a lot of good advice, everyone has their own way, all ok in one way or another, and mostly personal preference. The thread went wrong when someone came on and told others how wrong they were, and then we got sucked into it, and that is just what that someone wanted. I hope Redginger had her question answered and tries some of the methods, I feel most of them will greatly improve a common bottle.
 Bill


----------



## cyberdigger

Well, I have an endless supply of really sick blobs just like that one, and the one before that one, and I'm happy to provide the material to anyone who wants to prove their skill, as long as I get the bottle back and some good before and after pics are posted..


----------



## suzanne

When I said if a bottle appears sick I get rid the sickness
  I wasn't talking about  acid.  The original book doesn't 
 cover the topic of hydrofluoric acid.  Charlie has some bottles that are seriously bad on the inside.  Acid
 removes the sickness but not any glass rot that happens to be underneath and Charlie's bottles are extensively
 rotted which ends up  looking like haze.  Of the approximately 20 bottles I used acid on they all improved.  A few
 had some spots of glass detiorioration under the sickness which I subsequently removed and now they
 all look great .  NEVER USE ACID PRODUCTS ON OUTSIDE OF BOTTLE.   I don't know where
 Charlie is getting those bottles.  The ones I dig up in Iowa don't have a lot of plaque like sickness in them
 like his do.


----------



## cyberdigger

New Jersey, Suze!! Sickness capital of the USA!![]


----------



## suzanne

What advice was that?


----------



## cyberdigger

Just answering your question.. to elaborate further, these bottles came from a mucky river bank, heavily polluted with all kinds of other crap.. batteries, and such.. not a living thing in that river any more.. 
 ..I see you weren't asking me that question.. but anyway..


----------



## suzanne

So how do you obtain them?  
 Do you just go out and pull them out of the mud or do you have to muck about in it and dig them up?
 They are really cool bottles actually.  I wish I could find some like that around here. Your bottles look
 different than Iowa bottles.


----------



## cyberdigger

The best way was to wait until low tide was nearing, and armed with a tall pair of rubber boots and a shovel, just poke around in the muck until I felt the "ping" of glass, then start scooping around to dislodge what was there.. it was actually very difficult, but i was young.. this was the trash from some 1880-1910 era hotels which, according to my observations, was loaded into wooden barrels and rolled into the river.. I knew when I found barrel planks that the bottles were nigh.. man, I miss that spot, but I spent 2 years working on it until even at dead low tide, it was all underwater.


----------



## suzanne

Very cool.  I can just picture you out there like I was right there.


----------



## cyberdigger

You say the bottles you find in Ioway are different.. what kinds do you get there? I would love to see pics of your collection!


----------



## suzanne

Maybe sometime I'll post a picture of my bottle tanning bed!  In it the bottles turn purple in the sun.   Iowa has lots of hutchinsons, pony's, and giant
 amber blob top beers.  Illinois, too.  I live right on the border by the Mississipi River.  Did I spell that right?
 I don't know.  Well, I have to go drink some beer.  I'll be back next week maybe.
 '


----------



## bottlenutboy

cant stop laughing at you guys...[]


----------



## suzanne

reply to guntherhess:

 I wish to apologize for the heavy handed way_ I stated my opinion.   I have enjoyed reading your posts over
 the last year and wish to be freinds but my big mouth gets in the way.  

_


----------



## bottlenutboy

guess we all have that in common...


----------



## bottlenutboy

> not me


 
 oh yes i know lobey your the most level headed person i know, and you will do anything to tiptoe around other's feelings  i meant everyone BUT you[]


----------



## GuntherHess

> reply to guntherhess:
> 
> I wish to apologize for the heavy handed way I stated my opinion.   I have enjoyed reading your posts over
> the last year and wish to be freinds but my big mouth gets in the way.


 
 You have no need to apologize to me. I may not agree with everything you post but I take no offense from it.


----------



## bottlenutboy

yeah me either, i would hope no one here was sophmoric enough to take offence to someone elses opinion


----------



## madman

ok gang this was a blowout, and it seems to have cooled down.. by no means should anyone be messing with hydroflouric acid! unless you have proper gear, that stuff will burn your skin right off,  for rust and light contents stain ill use toilet bowl cleaner, it will leave a haze, for bad sickness tumbling is a must! suzanne if you can clean sickness without tumbling more power to ya!  I USED TO WORK IN A METAL SHOP 10 YRS, ANYONE WHO DECIDES TO USE ACID OF ANYKIND  MUST WEAR SAFTEY GLASSES  OR GOGGLES, LONG ACID GLOVES, AND A MASK, PREFERABLY CHARCOL FILTERED, HYDROFLOURIC ACID IS NOTHING TO PLAY WITH, I SAY GIVE THE TUMBLER PEOPLE A CALL ........ MIKE


----------



## suzanne

Yeah, accident prone people should not use hydrofluoric acid or anything else to clean bottles.  
 They should send them elsewhere.  
 I use diluted form and follow directions on bottle.  Have never had a problem.  NEVER USE ON
 OUTSIDE OF BOTTLE.  Its used industrially to etch glass and will make scratches, gouges, and
 stuff worse and make bottle look frosty.    Toilet cleaner makes bottle dull if you soak it too long and doesn't get rid of sickness
 anyway, so use on toilets only.


----------



## madman

ok i can see why the arguments started....  how  should i clean my bottles???? suzanne


----------



## suzanne

I decided to post a few tips on the last page of my thread.  Even the most accident prone person in the world
 can get real
 results using suggestions on the last post in particular, which is at the very bottom  page 24,  unless they accidentally trip and fall down with the 
 bottle on their way to display cabinet.  (Sounds like something Dana would do.  My kids are used to seeing
 bottles around the house and take them for granted.  I will never forget when Charlie sent me a bottle to be
 cleaned, watching in horror as within a few seconds time they ripped open the box, unceremoniously turned it upside down, and bottle fell out and hit the table with a bang.  I consider it a miracle from God that the bottle survived
 this indignity)

 Anyway, I don't actually know how you should clean your bottles, but when I develop phychic abilities I will be
 able to look through time and space so I can see how they are and decide the best course of action.  (Just kidding!)
 Until then, check out the last post on my thread, it's on the bottom of page 24.  Maybe some of your bottles have the type of
 problem that can be fixed using suggestions there.


----------

